# Spitfire teases another new Originals release



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Feb 2, 2021)

uuhhh, what are we looking at here? Unless it's The Shadow in a blackout. Maybe Jerry Goldsmith Composer's Toolkit? LOL. 

Or is this the John Cage Composer's Toolkit?


----------



## Toecutter (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Feb 2, 2021)

Spitfire Proudly Presents...


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 2, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> uuhhh, what are we looking at here? Unless it's The Shadow in a blackout. Maybe Jerry Goldsmith Composer's Toolkit? LOL.
> 
> Or is this the John Cage Composer's Toolkit?



Contemporary Silence Toolkit ...

Heck, whatever it might be ... can't wait to see Homay giving it a whirl.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 2, 2021)

It has reverb!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Feb 2, 2021)

What a news...


----------



## Technostica (Feb 2, 2021)

It should be called Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Lost Legatos. 
Abbey Road isn't that far from Baker Street as it happens. 
About 20 minutes on a Penny Farthing according to Christian.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 2, 2021)

Love the UI! So intuitive!!


----------



## PerryD (Feb 2, 2021)

Toecutter said:


>


Well, someone is "really excited today" to present the latest offering.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 3, 2021)

Judging by their most recent social media posts and the fact that their Cimbalom library seems to have disappeared from their website, I think it's a re-release of said library (which is great btw) in their own plugin. The original library needed Kontakt Full and was priced at 49 €/£/$, so this definitely makes sense.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 3, 2021)

Choir essentials? (hope Strezov isn't around here)


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes, we need more DRAMA Toolkits around here.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, the disappearance of Cimbalom surely looks symptomatic... It seems to me that they're aiming to port older libraries that require a full version of Kontakt to the new player. I'm wondering will this eventually be the case even with more expensive Kontakt libraries such as the Harp.

The sound in the video above is rather vague to me, but it could be made by processing the original Cimbalom sound. I have several of the "Definitive Range" SA libraries, though I haven't purchased the Cimbalom thus far as I don't see myself using it too often. It is a gorgeous sounding instrument nevertheless. Maybe I'll get it at some point, especially at a lower price.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Yes, the disappearance of Cimbalom surely looks symptomatic... It seems to me that they're aiming to port older libraries that require a full version of Kontakt to the new player. I'm wondering will this eventually be the case even with more expensive Kontakt libraries such as the Harp.
> 
> The sound in the video above is rather vague to me, but it could be made by processing the original Cimbalom sound. I have several of the "Definitive Range" SA libraries, though I haven't purchased the Cimbalom thus far as I don't see myself using it too often. It is a gorgeous sounding instrument nevertheless. Maybe I'll get it at some point, especially at a lower price.


I have the Spitfire Cimbalom and wrote a piece for it - so I played around with it for quite some time. And when I saw the video above, the sound immediately reminded me of it (I can't tell the exact reason - probably the way the tremolo is performed).


----------



## Unknown (Feb 4, 2021)

Hans Zimmer Piccolo


----------



## yellow_lupine (Feb 4, 2021)

Unknown said:


> Hans Zimmer Piccolo


Yes! Hans Zimmer Piccolo with super soft articulations only


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 4, 2021)

Unknown said:


> Hans Zimmer Piccolo


Wrong instrument buddy, its Hans Zimmer EHRU


----------



## Technostica (Feb 4, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Wrong instrument buddy, its Hans Zimmer *EHRU*


Or maybe Hans Zimmer Euro!
In which SA delicately sample the sound of Hans Zimmer as he manically rolls around on the floor counting over a million € in used notes.
Upgrade to the professional version which contains samples of Hans lighting fat Havana cigars using €500 notes and decanting the finest wines. 
The Zimmer €€€€€€€ Collection - Beyond the Edge of Madness.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 4, 2021)

Contemporary Introduction Toolkit

with 837 original samples from the last 1372 product intros, tuts and crosscountry ramblethons ...

I'm so terribly excited to ... blah blah
I'm extremely honored ... yaddah yaddah ...
I'm effin' OVERwhelmed to ... arf arf
I can't tell you how ... (zzZ)
...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 4, 2021)

SA posted this on their Instagram story


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

Just got a message from Spitfire that my Cimbalom is ready to download (probably because I have the old one and thus got it for free - like they did with the Originals that are based on the old Albion 1 and 2). Appears to have the same articulations the old one had (so sustained, damped, tremolo) + a new warped articulation. Mics are Close and Tree + a pitched down signal (by 1 octave). The old one also had Ambience and Outriggers.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 4, 2021)

Another library with textural long notes?


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 4, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Just got a message from Spitfire that my Cimbalom is ready to download (probably because I have the old one and thus got it for free - like they did with the Originals that are based on the old Albion 1 and 2). Appears to have the same articulations the old one had (so sustained, damped, tremolo) + a new warped articulation. Mics are Close and Tree + a pitched down signal (by 1 octave). The old one also had Ambience and Outriggers.


Is it all new recordings? Can you tell or nah


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

And there is also a new demo by Homay!


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Is it all new recordings? Can you tell or nah


No, I'm pretty sure that those are the same recordings (otherwise I wouldn't have got it). Just like some of the other titles from the Originals Series used recordings from previous (now discontinued) libraries. They might have fixed a few bugs or worked on some bad samples (but I wasn't aware of any quality issues with the old Cimbalom - I love it!).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 4, 2021)

mussnig said:


> The old one also had Ambience and Outriggers.


This strikes me as a step down from the Kontakt version, if they are removing the outriggers.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> This strikes me as a step down from the Kontakt version, if they are removing the outriggers.


Well, but it's cheaper and doesn't need Kontakt Full - so for sure this version is more friendly for beginners.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 4, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well, but it's cheaper and doesn't need Kontakt Full - so for sure this version is more friendly for beginners.


More accessible for beginners, but a step down for me though since they are cutting down content.

I peeked under the hood in my Kontakt version btw, and see that it's chromatically sampled, and has four round robins. And there's no stretched notes at the top and bottom of the range, which is notable.






I mention these things because I like knowing information like that. I skip marketing, and go under the hood and see what the contents of the instruments really are, what the weaknesses are. (I do like this instrument, btw.)

As far as I'm aware, it's not possible to get any of that information with the new Spitfire Player. So for me, this move is a step down, although it is nice that you can get the $30 price without having to wait for the usual sale.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> More accessible for beginners, but a step down for me though since they are cutting down content.
> 
> I peeked under the hood in my Kontakt version btw, and see that it's chromatically sampled, and has four round robins. And there's no stretched notes at the top and bottom of the range, which is notable.
> 
> ...


I think the only info you can get from the Spitfire Player is the number of voices from which you can deduce some information. But you are of course right - knowing the number of Velocity Layers and RRs for the Originals version would be nice.
I wished though, that you could go under the hood for their Legatos (in Kontakt). I don't want to know any scipting "secrets" - just want to know the number of Velocity Layers etc ...


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 5, 2021)

I have somewhat mixed feelings toward the Originals series. While I praise the affordable price and non-dependency on an otherwise rather expensive platform that Kontakt is, Spitfire Player is still very cumbersome and limited in comparison, despite its intuitiveness at first sight. But I'm trying my best to give it a chance, mainly because of the LABS series that keeps on getting better and better, and the fact that the Originals are excellent sketching tools, to say the least.

However, as an owner of multiple Kontakt libraries that are the basis for the Originals series, I also feel a bit bad due to the limited content and the significant price difference for newcomers. For example, my entrance into the world of SA was buying the Albion Legacy. Though I've dreamed of having it since its inception in 2011 (I think), I've postponed the purchase for a long time due to its relatively high price (for me, that is). I've finally purchased it in 2015., paying abt. 600€, just before SA suddenly decided to put it to pasture for Albion One and a few later resurrect it in the form of Originals.

I know that the Originals versions of Albion Legacy and Loegria are only a small part of the libraries they're based on, but you can still get this incredible quality for a fraction of the former price. If I'm not mistaken, the original Gwilym Simcock Felt Piano once cost 99€ and you can now get it for 29€... So with that in mind, one shouldn't have any issues with limited content and features, at least the new buyers.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 7, 2021)

mussnig said:


> And there is also a new demo by Homay!



Lol she's used the same song for the last few originals demos. It sounds great though


----------

